# صناعة الفلاش ( منظف ومطهر للحمامات



## fadiza17 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني شكرا لكم على المساعدة والمعلومات القيمة ولدي استفسار بسيط عن صناعة الفلاش لاني صنعتة بالمعمل كما يلي: كما اوردها jamilaj1 
طريقة عمل الفلاش تركيبة قوية جدا 
طبعا هذه الكميات لواحد طن
حمض كلور الماء تركيز 35% 300 كغ
نونيل الفينول او يسمى np9 3كغ
popcfair 3كيلو
الباقي ماء حتى 1000كغ
الطريقة :
يوضع الحمض فوق الماء بحذر شديد مع الانتباه الى لبس كمامة لانه ينطلق غاز الكلور الخطر
يحل النونيل بكمية 10 كيلو من الماء ويوضع فوق الخليط 
نضيف اللون الابيض او popcfairالى المزيج السابق واخير نحرك 10 دقائق 

نحن جاهزين للتعبئة
والحمد للة نجحت تماما بالتركيبة ولقد استغنيت عن الفينول نونيل وكانت النتيجة باهرة جدا 
ولكن لاحظت بعد اضافه 
popcfair تكون طبقة على السطح من الحبيبات كالحليب
وانة اخذ كمية اكبرمن السائل لكي يعطي اللون المطلوب 
هل من المفروض تركة فترة زمنية قبل اضافة ال popcfair

ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بظن لأنك لغيت مادة النونيل فينول لأنها تعمل اتحاد بين السائل واللون 
والله اعلم


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد العدوى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا قرأت طريقة تصنيع الفلاش وعملتها وكانت النتجة ممتازة وهى 10 او 15 كhcl 35% + شوية سلفونك مقدار 1/4 ك وباقى البرميل 120 ماء والنتيجة ممتازة ممتازة


----------



## محمد العدوى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس المهدى بكر اولا كل عام وانت بخير وربنا يجعل كل خدماتك التى تقدمها فى هذا المجال فى ميزان حسناتك وانا اخيرا حصلت على رقم تليفونك وسوف اتصل بسيادتكم


----------



## موسى عوض (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم المعلومات قيمه الى الامام


----------



## احمد ربيع (24 نوفمبر 2010)

على حسب معلوماتى ان هناك من يضيف بعض الميثانول لقتل انبعاث الرائحة الكريهة والدخان من الhcl أرجوا التجربة والافادة بالنتيجة وشكرا


----------



## احمد ربيع (24 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد ربيع قال:


> على حسب معلوماتى ان هناك من يضيف بعض الميثانول لقتل انبعاث الرائحة الكريهة والدخان من الhcl أرجوا التجربة والافادة بالنتيجة وشكرا:18::15:


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي هذه الخلطة التي وضعتها يصنع منها معمل فلاش في الامارات لاني طبقتها لهم وفي سوريا ايضا منتجات وفلاش اشبيليا وضعت لهم نفس الخلطة وهم ولله الحمد مبسوطين جدا بها

وهذا الموقع فيه بعض من خلطاتي


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز 3 (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وليد صالح (2 مايو 2011)

*ارجو الرد بسرعه حول صناعةالتنر*

السلام عليكم 
احبابي انا مهندس كيميائي اريد ان اقوم بتحضير التــنر المستخدم في السيلر واللكر ارجو موافتي بالرد باسرع وقت وجزاكم الله خير >>> ارجو ان يكون الرد على الايميل وهنا على المنتدي حتى يستفيد منه الجميع .لانني لا ادخل المنتدى الا قليل
[email protected]


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## empyrium (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين اخواني


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (18 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع .... وجهد مشكور


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (1 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اذكار (4 يناير 2012)

تسلم االأيادي على الموضوع الرائع وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## rak24 (15 يناير 2012)

إذا أمكن ذكر الإسم التجاري والعلمي لمادة
popcfair
وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## mnsamra (3 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد من الافضل اذابة الصبغة البيضاء بال ان بي 9 اولا خارج التركيبة ثم اضافتهم بعد ذلك علي التركيبة


----------



## mnsamra (3 أبريل 2012)

*الاخ العزيز الصبغة البيضاء شرط اساسي لذوبانها في التركيبة الخاصة بالفلاش هي اذابتها اولا بواسطة الnp9 ثم اضافتهم علي التركيبة لكي تعطيك اللون المطلوب بدون اي رواسب*


----------



## amro_mousa2000 (2 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ العزيز مهدى بكر ارجوا من سيادتكم ايجاد طريقة للاتصال والاستفادة من خبرة سيادتكم فى مجال صناعة المنظفات بطريقة عالية الجودة
شكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## jamilaj1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جاهزين لاي استفسار على الصفحة https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat
https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على منصورى (25 أبريل 2013)

popcfair ما هو الاسم العمى لم تتم الاجابة وماهى الانترا ؟​


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرًا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## mena edwer (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اية الفرق بين الكلور وحمض الكلور


----------



## mido_lordship (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في بعض الملحوظات في التركيبة المذكورة اعلاه اود توضيحها عشان اللي عاوز ينفذها ما يلفش حولين نفسه زي ما بنقول

بالنسبة للاخ واضع التركيبة التركيبة فعلا جيدة ويجب الشكر عليها ولكن
1- popcfier هي للتوضيح للاخوة اللي ها تشتري وتنفذ اسمها opacifying agent / opacifier

هل هناك خطا في كتابة الاسم او هو اسم تجاري ولكن عشان ماتتعبش عشان تشتري الخامات
2- المادة المبيضة opacifying agent / opacifier الموجودة في السوق عبارة عن Styrene / acrylates copolymer يعمل في وسط متعادل (وهنا المشكلة) هتلاقي المحلول فصل منك وتفشل التجربة وهو ده سبب المشكلة اللي الاخ بيسال عنها مش موضوع النونيل np9 لان المبيض اصلا مش محتاج غير يدوب في مياه مباشرة ثم خلطه 
3- عشان تشتغل التركيبة اللي موجودة هنا لازم نجيب مبيض يعمل في وسط حمضي وفي مبيض اسمه ACUSOL من انتاج داو بيقوم بالمهمة ولكن مش متوفر كتير ع العموم عند الشراء للخامات اسال علي ​opacifier بيشتغل في وسط حمضي عالي.


----------



## jamilaj1 (23 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 مايو 2014)

لى ملاحظه حول صناعة الفلاش ( منظف ومطهر للحمامات -​راجيا بعض الصبر .
هذة التركيبه مع تحفظى على مكوناتها والنسب يطلق على التركيبه - مزيل صدأ السيراميك - 
وهناك فرق بين مزيل صدأ السيراميك وبين المنظف والمطهر وبين المنظف فقط وبين المطهر فقط - عدم الدقه فى توصيف التركيبه يدخلنا فى متاهات الاسئلة الكثيره - بينما لو التزم صاحب او ناقل التركيبه بالوصف الدقيق - سوف تجد نوعية الاسئله مختلفه وليست كما نقرأها الآن
السيراميك الموجود فى الحمامات وخاصة دورات المياه يتعرض اكثر من غيره لظاهرة حدوث الصدأ - عباره عن تغير اللون ويقترب من لون الصدأ - وهذا
له تركيبه تقترب من المذكوره وليست هى ولها طريقه استخدام يجب شرحها حتى يستفيد منها المستخدم وتؤدى دورها- اما المنظف للحمامات فله تركيبه اخرى 
مختالفه حتى عن منظف الارضيات- اما المطهرات سواء للحمام- اعنى دورات المياه - فلها تركيبه مختلفه عن تطهير المطابخ مثلا او ارضيات المنزل مثلا -
اما ما يتقص هذه التركيبه امران فى غاية الاهميه - ضررها البالغ على طبقة جليز السيراميك فهى خاليه من اى حمايه - والضرر الثانى النسب لا علاقه لها بأصول الصناعه ولا المواصفات . راجيا الا يكون الرد - كما جاء لى من قبل عبر الميل - بس دى شغاله كويس - تعمدت ان اكتب الرد كما جاء وعذرا لسيباويه- اتعرفونه؟​


----------



## 83moris (7 يونيو 2014)

ا محمود فتحي 
شكراا علي مداخلاتك التي قد تكون صادمة للبعض ولكنها حقيقة
اود من حضرتك تزويدنا بالمواصفات الصناعية لبعض المنتجات التي تري ان بها مشاكل تصنيعية
شكرااا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يونيو 2014)

اعتدت ان ارى من احاضر لهم او ادربهم او اتعرف على افكارهم - عيان - بيان - بل اقوم باختيارهم واعرف سيرتهم الذاتيه مقدما - اعنى اخاطب معلوم- لكن فى المواقع الاليكترونيه - اخاطب مجهول - وبالتالى لا اعرف مستواهم ولا امكانياتهم ولذلك يخرج الخطاب بشكل عام. واتحرج من ان اكتب مواصفه كامله بها مشاكل تقنيه خوفا من تفاوت طريقة التفكير - لذا التجئ الى بريدى الاليكترونى لأكمل الشرح لمن يريد الاستذاده - ومع ذلك - سأراعى طلبك فى كل التركيبات الآمنه- ولو لك او لآخرين من الزملاء رغبه فى الاستذاده فى بعض التخصصات -التى اعرفها- مرحبا بالتفاصيل عن طريق البريد الاليكترونى مع نبذه مختصره حتى يكون الشرح ملائم دون اسهاب او تقعر او تبسيط مخل[email protected]


----------



## 83moris (9 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ا محمود
ها ارسل لحضرتك ايميل حالا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 يونيو 2014)

منور يا حاج موريس


----------



## 83moris (11 يونيو 2014)

بنورك ياهندسة
ليك وحشة صدقني بس ها اعدي علي حضرتك قريبا جداا


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من الساده الاعضاء مساعدتى انا اصنع اكلادور ولاكن عندى مشكله ان الالوان ترسب فى القاع وسمعت انه فيه ماده اسمها الشعبى معلق عشان تمنع الترسيب ده سواء للالوان الباودر او البرونزيه ارجوكم ساعدونى لانى انا فى مشكله كبير هبسبب الموضوع ده وجزائكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherifyounis (22 سبتمبر 2014)

بنشترى المكونات دى منين لو سمحتو ارجو الرد


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور:20:


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (4 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة الافاضل


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (13 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا ...ممكن اضافة انتارا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (13 فبراير 2015)

شكرا الاستاذ الفاضل ...هل ممكن استخدام ..cmc . حيث يستحب في الوسط الحمضي بدلامن opacifying agent / opacifier ​


----------



## waleedhosny (19 مايو 2015)

طب ممكن تفيدونى بالتركيبه دى
لعمل 30كجم
10كجم hcl
2كجم np9
الباقى عبار عن مياه مزاب فيها 200جم polyox
لون حامضى +ريحه
ارجو الافاده للاهميه


----------



## mido_lordship (28 مايو 2015)

waleedhosny قال:


> طب ممكن تفيدونى بالتركيبه دى
> لعمل 30كجم
> 10كجم hcl
> 2كجم np9
> ...


كويسة فيما عدا استخدام ال np9 يفضل استخدام مادة اخري تناسب الوسط الحمضي القوي الناتج عن حمض hcl 
اما عن مغلظ ال polyox فهو مناسب جدا لالوسط الحمضي القوي الناتج عن حمض hcl 
مع الاخذ ف الاعتبار استخدام رائحة ثابته مع الاحماض (الياسمين الزيتي يمشي الحال )
لو حضرتك وجدت مغلظ ال polyox  متوافر امامك ياريت تدلنا عليه اثابكم الله ​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 مايو 2015)

طيب او مش موجود يا ميدو ما تصنعه هاتدور عليه ليه؟


----------



## abeer cleane (21 يونيو 2015)

الله يوفقك


----------

